# Wemyss Caves, East Wemyss, Fife. August 2010.



## RedDave (Aug 31, 2010)

The Wemyss Caves are natural, having been carved by the sea into sandstone. However, they have been occupied and used by people over the millennia, hence their inclusion here. The name Wemyss (pronounced "weems") derives from Scottish Gaelic uamh (nowadays pronounced /uav/) meaning "cave".

The most notable users of the caves were Picts, a mysterious group, possibly distinct from the Celts, who occupied most of Scotland during the dark ages and spoke an unknown language, which they wrote in two scripts, Ogam and an ideographic script. Carvings in these scripts can be seen in the caves, mostly in Jonathan's Cave (below).

More information can be found at WemyssCaves. Time Team did an excavation at the caves, and discovered some more Pictish carvings: [nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcAYiFT9_YA[/nomedia].

First three photographs are of the Court Cave:

















Next four are of the Doocot cave:





















There are three Well Caves (next eight photographs):














Early 20th Century graffiti.





19th century graffiti.





Odd pole in ceiling.





Tealights. Someone else left them there.











The remainder are from Jonathan's Cave. Next three are Pictish carvings (in the ideographic script):



















The one above is a fake.





Another Pictish carving?





Another carving. Pictish? I hae ma doots.





View out of Jonathan's Cave.

There are two other caves further east: the Sliding Cave (which I also explored) and the Gasworks Cave.


----------



## djrich (Aug 31, 2010)

Great pics, specially the one with the 19th century graffiti, I love graffiti with serifs!


----------



## Parkus. (Aug 31, 2010)

Are these the same caves that Time Team did a program on?


----------



## RichardB (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes they are.

There's a rumour that Macduff escaped down some secret steps to the Well cave when Macbeth locked him in his own dungeon (the play was loosely based on real events) but Time Team couldn't find any evidence of this.


----------



## zimbob (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice, always good to see these 

I went on a tour of 'em a few years back, the old fella running it had the most fantastic bri-nylon wig


----------

